
Getting Started as a Non-Technical Founder - Cmccann7
http://startupdigest.com/2011/04/17/non-technical-founder-code/
======
Cmccann7
I wrote this post in response to getting a ton of recent inquires from "non-
technical founders looking for technical people".

I hope after this business people can see that learning to code is not
impossible, and can actually be quite fun if you are serious about starting a
tech company. It's always better to have an basic understanding of what you
are trying to build as opposed to being scared and never trying to learn
yourself.

~~~
techiferous
This is spot-on (speaking as a developer). As a non-technical co-founder, you
really need to learn some code and it really isn't that hard to get started! I
also like how you don't trivialize coding, though, as you can get in over your
head pretty quickly and need to pass things off to a "real engineer". But the
experience that you gain by learning how to code gives you a great advantage
in being able to lead.

------
techiferous
“How do I get a technical person to build my amazing idea for me?”

By giving something. You have to give to get. I think some non-technical
founders get this and some do not. Otherwise, the technical person is going to
build their _own_ amazing idea. :)

~~~
Cmccann7
totally agree. I think as a business person you will gain a ton of respect
from a potential technical co-founder if you actually took the time to
seriously learn how to code yourself.

Even if your code is terrible, it shows a lot about your character.

Vice versa applies too :)

